# Brand Controversies



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone remember when LimeCrime first started and Doe was using little amounts of TKB pigments in $12 nicely packaged jars? And also when she was threatening legal action to people for giving her products bad reviews? Or deleting 1 or 2 star reviews of her products on her website? That was my first intro into MESSY and people using wholesalers, lol. But It was like around 2007-2009 when beauty gurus were coming up on youtube.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Anyone remember when LimeCrime first started and Doe was using little amounts of TKB pigments in $12 nicely packaged jars? And also when she was threatening legal action to people for giving her products bad reviews? Or deleting 1 or 2 star reviews of her products on her website? That was my first intro into MESSY and people using wholesalers, lol. But It was like around 2007-2009 when beauty gurus were coming up on youtube.


I remember that, I was so excited to try them at the time and then became too scared to due to those reasons you listed and then some.


----------



## Jumping Mice (Feb 16, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Anyone remember when LimeCrime first started and Doe was using little amounts of TKB pigments in $12 nicely packaged jars? And also when she was threatening legal action to people for giving her products bad reviews? Or deleting 1 or 2 star reviews of her products on her website? That was my first intro into MESSY and people using wholesalers, lol. But It was like around 2007-2009 when beauty gurus were coming up on youtube.





NaomiH said:


> I remember that, I was so excited to try them at the time and then became too scared to due to those reasons you listed and then some.


  I remember that too. Last I checked, Doe Deere managed to have a popular blog taken down that focused on all the Lime Crime scandals because she threatened the person running it with a lawsuit one or two years ago. Then someone else started up a new blog and received the same threat, but I think they're still running it. So I guess Doe Deere was either bluffing or nothing came of her lawsuit. I wonder if she ever sent Temptalia a threat because I'm sure she's still claiming that she was payed to lie about Lime Crime lipsticks by a "rival" company (a.k.a. Sugarpill).  td: I've stayed away from Lime Crime, I'm not supporting a brand with crappy ethics. Their stuff doesn't look that great to be honest. From what I've seen and heard, they're overpriced and overrated anyway.


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 16, 2015)

Jumping Mice said:


> I remember that too. Last I checked, Doe Deere managed to have a popular blog taken down that focused on all the Lime Crime scandals because she threatened the person running it with a lawsuit one or two years ago. Then someone else started up a new blog and received the same threat, but I think they're still running it. So I guess Doe Deere was either bluffing or nothing came of her lawsuit. I wonder if she ever sent Temptalia a threat because I'm sure she's still claiming that she was payed to lie about Lime Crime lipsticks by a "rival" company (a.k.a. Sugarpill).  td: I've stayed away from Lime Crime, I'm not supporting a brand with crappy ethics. Their stuff doesn't look that great to be honest. From what I've seen and heard, they're overpriced and overrated anyway.


  This is exactly why I don't support Julep after all their drama with stealing bloggers' photos and whatnot back in the day...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 16, 2015)

BandNerdChic said:


> This is exactly why I don't support Julep after all their drama with stealing bloggers' photos and whatnot back in the day...


  Who started up Julep? And wha?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay, crazy. I clicked into the limecrime thread and people are talking about nothing but a hacking scandal quite a few customer's are experiencing. Yikes. :/


----------



## Jumping Mice (Feb 17, 2015)

*@Goat Goat Etc*  :shock: I could look past a few mistakes when they're genuine, but when someone has such a long and well documented history of scheming and name-calling like that it's just too much!  I guess word is getting around about the hacking incident. Aromaleigh indirectly mentioned it  on a Facebook post yesterday letting customers know that their server is secure. I don't know if Doe Deere is really to blame for the security breach, but it doesn't help that she's ignored customers' complaints about the Lime Crime server for years.  I wasn't aware of the Julep stuff. I'm glad I never bought anything then. It bothers me that some business owners think their customers are too stupid to know how to use Google, so they think they can steal content because nobody will ever get suspicious.  I think we should have a different thread for this! LOL!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Anyone remember when LimeCrime first started and Doe was using little amounts of TKB pigments in $12 nicely packaged jars? And also when she was threatening legal action to people for giving her products bad reviews? Or deleting 1 or 2 star reviews of her products on her website? That was my first intro into MESSY and people using wholesalers, lol. But It was like around 2007-2009 when beauty gurus were coming up on youtube.


  Oh yeah. That fiasco is why I don't want anything to do with Lime Crime.  (This was a cut-and-paste from another thread.)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jumping Mice said:


> I think we should have a different thread for this! LOL!


  I don't think Doe is responsible for the breach, but she is certainly responsible for the way she handles it, and she handled it horribly.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 3, 2015)

Whoa Limecrime got clocked by Buzzfeed.
  http://www.buzzfeed.com/arabellesicardi/limecrime-dupe-list-save-yourself#.qnDlB760n


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm glad that buzzfeed article highlighted some other brands but it seemed a little biased she went at limecrime hard.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

Haha all this limecrime stuff is too juvenile for me. I read up on it just to know what some were talking about. I'm not so certain this Doe Deere is NOT involved in the customer breach but I also think it is something like mentioned you have a history of shady business and people are less likely to believe you when you say you are innocent. I am not the biggest vivid color wearer but I have to admit I was curious about them from seeing them on pinterest but w all the drama about LC I want nothing to do w them. I am a little more forgiving about Julep. Not giving credit to a pick or stealing pics is not as shady or criminal compared to the LC junk!


----------

